# Suche Rennspiel



## chelios4 (24. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Rennspiel es sollte:

- Realistisch sein
- auf windows 7 laufen
- grafisch gut aussehen
- einen multiplayer haben (mit dem man was anfangen kann)
- gutes handling haben
- (algemain gut


es ist egal ob es onroad oder offroad ist und wenn ein gutes Spiel rauskommen soll wie z.B. Test Drive Ultimate 2 dann bitte auch posten.

ich danke für eure Antworten bei Fragen einfach fragen.


----------



## msimpr (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

OK

Dann probier mal das hier

Torcs - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## chelios4 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

ich will grafisch gute spiele wie z.B. Formel 1 2010


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

Wie wäre es mit:

Race Driver Grid

Colin MCRae DiRT 2

Need for Speed Shift

...


----------



## chelios4 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

wie ist eigentlich formel 1 2010 hat jemand das spiel


----------



## Papzt (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

Wenn du das von Codemasters meinst gibts das noch garnicht.das wird erst am 24.09.2010 released


----------



## chelios4 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

ja stimmt


----------



## chelios4 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

welches spiel ist eigentlich besser need for speed shift oder grid


----------



## msimpr (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

So erstmal solltest Du klären ob Du Geld ausgeben willst oder nicht..

Dann sag doch mal was Dir an dem Spiel net gepasst hat.


----------



## Own3r (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*



chelios4 schrieb:


> welches spiel ist eigentlich besser need for speed shift oder grid



Die sind beide gut 

Also ich kann dir auch nur zu NFS Shift, Race Driver Grid und Collin McRae DiRT 2 raten. Die Grafik ist top und die Spiele sind realistisch.

Und Warten auf F1 2010 lohnt sich!


----------



## chelios4 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

ich glaub ich werd mir NFS Shift kaufen und auf formel 1 2010 und test drive ultimate 2 warten


----------



## steffen0278 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

Was suchst du eigendlich? Arcade oder Sim. 
Bei Sim würde ich GTR2 oder rFactor, wenn du auf ältere Wagen (60, 70er) stehst) GT Legends


----------



## chelios4 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

eher Simulationen

aber noch ne Frage, wie sieht es mit NFS Shift auf Windows 7 aus läuft alles ohne Probleme


----------



## Own3r (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

Jap, läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## moe (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

bei "eher simulationen" kann ich dir grid echt ans herz legen. das sieht gut aus, kostet mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so viel und machst echt spaß.

dirt2 ist zwar auch nur halb realistisch, macht aber viel spaß.


----------



## Chron-O-John (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

Mit hat der Vorgänger (DTM Race Driver 3) viel mehr Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

Race Driver GRID kann ich auch nur empfehlen! Bekommt man für 5-10 € im Laden und macht Spaß. 
NFS Shift mag zwar besser aussehen (subjektiv), aber mir macht es lange nicht soviel Spaß wie GRID. 

GRID ist halt ne ganze Nase Arcade lastiger als Shift.

Von DIRT2 kann man Multiplayer technisch nur abraten. Macht absolut keinen Spaß.

Wenn es etwas unrealistischer sein darf: FLATOUT 2 bzw. FLATOUT Ultimate Carnage (Ultimate Carnage hat Multiplayer nur über Games for Windows Live, also keinen LAN-Modus)


----------



## ile (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

Grid ist DAS Rennspiel seit NfS Underground 2, Shift kommt da nicht ran, ist aber auch nicht schlecht (wenngleich relativ kurz wie ich finde).


----------



## Own3r (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*



Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Von DIRT2 kann man Multiplayer technisch nur abraten. Macht absolut keinen Spaß.



Was gefällt dir denn am MP nicht? Ich bin atm sehr zufrieden damit...


----------



## chelios4 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

also dirt 2 hab ich und er multyplayer, naja jeder hat seine eigenen vorlieben


----------



## dome793 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

Der Singelplayer von Dirt 2 finde ich eigentlich sehr gut und der Multiplayer ist meiner Meinung nach ja auch nicht so schlecht. Im großen und ganzen ist Dirt 2 eines der besten Rennspiele das ich je gespielt habe.


----------



## chelios4 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

ich hab mir mal die grip demo installiert und bin entteuscht das fahr gefühl gommt einfach nicht gut rüber


----------



## shawnee (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

Wenn du Wert auf Realismus legts kommst du an rFactor nicht vorbei:

Die Vorteile liegen auf der Hand:

1. realistisches Fahrverhalten
2. Setup vollständig konfigurierbar
3. unzählige Mods und Strecken (F1 Mod, PCC Mod, DTM Mod)
4. Multiplayer
5. unzählige Ligen

Schau es dir einfach mal an. Macht süchtig!


----------



## Chron-O-John (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

rFactor hab ich mal probiert, hab aber irgendwie die Übersicht verloren mit den ganzen Mods Patches und was weiß ich noch alles.
Wird das irgendwo gut erklärt/zusammengefasst?

Achja, wenn dich ältere Grafik (iss eh net so schlimm) net stört kriegst mit RichardBurns Rally ein supergeiles realistisches Rallyspiel.


----------



## shawnee (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

Die beste und erste Anlaufstelle für rFactor ist rFactor Central - Community Driven Sim Racing Resource for rFactor | rFactor Car mods, rFactor Tracks, Car Setups, rFactor Screenshots

Alles fein sortiert nach Rennserien, Strecken und Autos. Mit Bewertungen für eine bessere Orientierung sowie einer Hall of Fame.


----------



## HolySh!t (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*



Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Achja, wenn dich ältere Grafik (iss eh net so schlimm) net stört kriegst mit RichardBurns Rally ein supergeiles realistisches Rallyspiel.


Da muss man aber Frusresistent sein, bis man da was auf die Kette bekommt, is wirklich nen gutes Stück Realismuss was da geboten wird


----------



## Wincenty (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

ich kenne den Besten RENN-SIMULATOR DER WELT:

HIERMIT DARF ICH IHNEN PRÄSENTIEREN:

DRIVE YOURSELF IN REAL LIFE


----------



## HolySh!t (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*



Wincenty schrieb:


> ich kenne den Besten RENN-SIMULATOR DER WELT:
> 
> HIERMIT DARF ICH IHNEN PRÄSENTIEREN:
> 
> DRIVE YOURSELF IN REAL LIFE


Eigentlich is man wirklich doof, wenn man schon Auto fahren darf, Geld für Rennspiele auszu geben...wären da nich so Dinge wie StVO, Polizei, das dass weh tut wenn man gegen ne Wand fährt, das man die Wand auch noch bezahlen muss wenn man dagegen fährt usw...


----------



## steffen0278 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

Ich trainiere mit rFactor. Ich fahre da Langstreckenen Rennen. Das hilft mir, wenn ich Montags teilweise 3-4 Stunden am Stück zur Arbeit fahren muß


----------



## chelios4 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*

leider darf ich noch nich auto fahren aber es ja auch ein unterscheid ob man in der realität fährt oder im spiele

edit: HolySh!t deine Signatur ist echt wahr. Es ist nur er ergeitz der jemanden agresiev macht


----------



## Wincenty (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: suche Rennspiel*



HolySh!t schrieb:


> Eigentlich is man wirklich doof, wenn man schon Auto fahren darf, Geld für Rennspiele auszu geben...wären da nich so Dinge wie StVO, Polizei, das dass weh tut wenn man gegen ne Wand fährt, das man die Wand auch noch bezahlen muss wenn man dagegen fährt usw...



Ich kaufe mir Rennspiele meistens weil da man Autos hat die man sich niemals leisten könnte Lambo, Tuning @ Max Autos,... und weil man dort keinen  Sprit bezahlen  muss


----------

